# Columbus SBX Steel



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone know where SBX falls in the heirarchy of Columbus? El OS is the best right? Then what? Max, Genius, Brain, TSX UL, SBX, SPX, Thron??? On the equus site http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm , it doesn't mention Thron, SBX and Brain. I am looking at frames that have SBX, Thron, TSX UL and EL OS. My dilemma is should I pay twice as much for EL OS over the others? Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Ride-Fly said:


> Anyone know where SBX falls in the heirarchy of Columbus? El OS is the best right? Then what? Max, Genius, Brain, TSX UL, SBX, SPX, Thron??? On the equus site https://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm , it doesn't mention Thron, SBX and Brain. I am looking at frames that have SBX, Thron, TSX UL and EL OS. My dilemma is should I pay twice as much for EL OS over the others? Thanks for any thoughts.



This is waht I have found and it makes sense.
SBX was a tubeset unique to Bianchi in the early 90s and apparently was a combination of SLX and SL tubes. It was used on several different models, but generally not on their high end racing bikes. 
A link to a SBX decal: https://go.bikeforums.net/?id=42X12...hp?442428-Need-some-help-on-a-vintage-Bianchi


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

SBX sounds interesting, but whether you should pay twice as much for a EL OS over others is debatable, IMO.

I read an article a year or two ago, although written in the mid-90's, comparing different Columbus steels and ride quality. It was a blind test of seven identical frames made by Mondonico each using a different steel. http://www.habcycles.com/m7.html
I would read that before I would drop a load of cash just to have EL OS.

On the other hand, my main bike is made of EL OS and it is a great ride, although I think I would have a problem picking too many differences between different types of steel and have noticed differences in geometry and build more. For the reference, I have ridden SL, SLX, TSX, EL OS, Tange Champion 1, Fuji Quad-Butted, and whatever old Univega Viva Sports were made out of.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

There is not really a heirarchy of tube sets. Each tubes set has an intended purpose and quality for which it is better suited. Some are lighter and stiffer but not universally better in a heirarchical manner like sausage, hamburg, sirlon, strip and tenderlion.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Jimi_Lee said:


> SBX sounds interesting, but whether you should pay twice as much for a EL OS over others is debatable, IMO.
> 
> I read an article a year or two ago, although written in the mid-90's, comparing different Columbus steels and ride quality. It was a blind test of seven identical frames made by Mondonico each using a different steel. http://www.habcycles.com/m7.html
> I would read that before I would drop a load of cash just to have EL OS.
> ...


Great artical. I remember reading that!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Jimi_Lee said:


> SBX sounds interesting, but whether you should pay twice as much for a EL OS over others is debatable, IMO.
> 
> I read an article a year or two ago, although written in the mid-90's, comparing different Columbus steels and ride quality. It was a blind test of seven identical frames made by Mondonico each using a different steel. http://www.habcycles.com/m7.html
> I would read that before I would drop a load of cash just to have EL OS.
> ...


i remember reading that also! IIRC, the testers really liked the cheapest, heaviest tubeset over the others. They surprised themselves with their findings. 

As far as dropping the extra coin for EL OS, I wonder about that too. 

Jimi, you've had quite a collection of steel. Got pics?


----------

